# Shark from the beach



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 17, 2009)

Had a great afternoon of fishing near the lighthouse on Cape San Blas yesterday!

We caught a bunch of gaffsails, a few reds, and a nice hammerhead! Probably caught close to 60 fish between the 2 of us.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 17, 2009)

Put a pretty good bend in my surf rod during the several runs he made.


----------



## Branchminnow (Jun 17, 2009)

Nice catch Jeff!

I bet yall had a blast!


----------



## huntnfish247 (Jun 17, 2009)

*Cape San Blas*

What are you using for bait?  Is that the "stump hole" that everyone talks about?


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 17, 2009)

huntnfish247 said:


> What are you using for bait?  Is that the "stump hole" that everyone talks about?



That is the stump hole. Straight in front of the lighthouse.

We are using:
- squid & cutbait for catfish, sharks, reds, etc.
- spoons for trout and tarpon (hopefully)

The poggies are in and the tarpon should be here. Saw the 1st one jumping yesterday evening, so they will get some focus today. Going to walk to the point and wade.

Anyone has any reccomendations for tarpon baits?


----------



## Jasper (Jun 17, 2009)

Man, that had to be a blast! Awesome looking fishing beach, too. 

As far as tarpon a big silver spoon should do it. Have fun!


----------



## Swamprat (Jun 17, 2009)

Actually the Stump Hole is just a little farther North & West of the lighthouse where State Road 30E gets it's closest point to the Gulf and all the rocks are piled up. The section of road that always gets washed out from either strong storms or hurricanes is referred to as the stump hole.

The shark looks like a bonnet head by looking at it's tail fin but it is hard to tell by the photo. 

Looks like you all had a great time and the sail cats are good eating...lots of folks don't realize that but they are fairly tasty.

Try a live mullet or crab or even a big topwater for the tarpon. Tarpon will feed on just about anything...people will use pogies, shrimp, big feather jigs, menhaden, spoons, etc.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 17, 2009)

Swamprat said:


> The shark looks like a bonnet head by looking at it's tail fin but it is hard to tell by the photo.



That is what I thought also. Rounded nose.


----------



## germag (Jun 17, 2009)

Yep...looks like a bonnet head to me, too. 

I've heard that those sail cats are good eating, but I haven't tried one yet. I may keep the next one I catch and and try it. Any suggestions on how to clean all the slime off? Those things are like catching a 10 pound bugger.


----------



## mauser64 (Jun 18, 2009)

Leave some for me, I'll be down Monday.


----------



## How2fish (Jun 18, 2009)

Jeff great report..bonnethead seems right to me to...I used to catch quite a few of them when I fished around there..and if you can catch a couple of mid-sized blue crabs they make pretty good tarpon bait..and they stay alive a long time if you hook them right. Good luck


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 18, 2009)

My brother in law called it a bonnethead. The head was much rounder than a regular hammerhead.

Going back to try them again in a few minutes


----------



## MudDucker (Jun 19, 2009)

According to locals, the stump hole runs all the way from the lighthouse to the curve in C30E where the rocks are.  Most folks just park near the rocks and work their way back toward the lighthouse.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Jun 19, 2009)

germag said:


> Those things are like catching a 10 pound bugger.



 Very good description!

Sounds like y'all are having a blast JP!!!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 19, 2009)

Mechanicaldawg said:


> Sounds like y'all are having a blast JP!!!



We are! Went snorkling in the bay and to the beach at the park yesterday. 

Tater Tot and my nephews are having an absolute blast 14, 13, and 11 year old boys at the beach is FUN


----------



## grim (Jun 19, 2009)

germag said:


> Those things are like catching a 10 pound bugger.



We call them snot cats.


----------



## jicard3 (Jun 19, 2009)

*Jeff!*

Oh man you got me fired up! We will be there Friday! I'm ready! 

Josh


----------



## Timbo 66 (Jun 19, 2009)

Im heading down the 4th thru the 11th man it can't come soon enough. Jeff have you had any luck with catching any sand fleas? Last year we cought 13 bonnet head sharks off sand fleas behing our place. Keep us posted. Thanks Tim


----------



## Mako22 (Jun 19, 2009)

Bonnet head is no keepy in Florida, gotta put em back. Now if you catch a Black Tip better eat him because that is some good eating. Looks like a lot of fun, keep up the good work.


----------



## Steve762us (Jun 19, 2009)

germag said:


> Any suggestions on how to clean all the slime off? Those things are like catching a 10 pound bugger.



I've found the cheap microfiber cloths from Harbor Freight are great for dealing with fish slime---they absorb it much better than a regular cotton towel, and give a great grip!


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 19, 2009)

Woodsman69 said:


> Bonnet head is no keepy in Florida, gotta put em back. Now if you catch a Black Tip better eat him because that is some good eating. Looks like a lot of fun, keep up the good work.



We have been putting all of them back and eating shrimp

Caught several 3'+ black tips today. One was reeled in by my 13 year old nephew I'll try to post some pictures in the morning.

My brother in law has caught the biggest sailcats with several over 6#. He also unintenionaly hooked a dolphin for a breif run this morning.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 20, 2009)

Backlog with a big sailcat


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 20, 2009)

My shark from yesterday


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 20, 2009)

Backlog with another cat


----------



## olcaptain (Jun 20, 2009)

Looks like a great time!!!


----------



## Dustin Pate (Jun 20, 2009)

olcaptain said:


> Looks like a great time!!!



I agree.


----------



## dawgs_fan19 (Jun 22, 2009)

Me and my boyfriend are coming down friday to go to destin. we will be in destin friday and saturday then coming through PC Saturday afternoon and Sunday we will go to cape san blas. where exactly is the "stump hole"? how can i get to it from mexico beach?


----------



## red tail (Jun 22, 2009)

You are a luck dog Jeff.  We will be there next Year.


----------



## Jeff Phillips (Jun 22, 2009)

red tail said:


> You are a luck dog Jeff.  We will be there next Year.



Count on it! Baby Allison too

Tater Tot caught a huge stingray yesterday He thought he had a shark bigger than mine they are so hard to turn!

I have to work for a few days but will rejoin the family at Mud Ducker's condo late Wed. evening for 2 more days of fishing

Dawgs Fan - Follow 98 East through Port Saint Joe. Bear right onto CR 30. Turn right on CR 30E. Go about 2 miles to the left fork to the lighthouse. Park on the left at the end of the road. Go around the gate and turn right onto the beach. The stumphole is all the way back to 30E.

I was fishing right in front of the lighthouse and caught something on just about every cast.


----------



## dawgs_fan19 (Jun 23, 2009)

ok thank you so much! great catches by the way cant wait to go!


----------

